# Leistungsschütz mit zwangsgeführtem Hilfskontakt?



## Assbuild (12 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Leistungsschütz mit zwangsgeführtem Hilfskontakt.

Es geht um eine Sicherheitsabschaltung nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1. Dazu soll ein Drehstrommotor mit Hilfe eines Schützes abgeschaltet werden. Um die Funktion der Schutzeinrichtung überprüfen zu können, muss der Schütz mit Hilfe eines zwangsgeführten Hilfskontaktes überwacht werden. 

Im Prinziep würde ein 3RT2015-1FB41 von Siemens passen, bis auf die Tatsache, dass der Hilfskontakt nicht zwangsgeführt zu sein scheint. (https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/3RT2015-1FB41)

Nun lässt sich das Schütz um Hilfsschütze erweitern. Diese wären dann zwangsgeführt. Bezieht sich dies dann auf die Stellung des Leistungsschützes? 

Irgendwie fehlt mir da der Überblick. Wäre natürlich sowieso besser, wenn ich ohne Hilfsschütz auskomme. Ich benötige ja eh nur einen Hilfskontakt. Aber einen Leistungsschütz mit zwangsgeführtem Hilfkontakt konnte ich beim besten willen nicht finden.

Schönen Gruß,

Ole


----------



## Tommi (12 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Willkommen im Forum.
Tut es nicht auch ein Spiegelkontakt?
Den hat Dein Schütz.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Assbuild (12 Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Mir war nicht bewusst, dass ein Spiegelkontakt als Sicherheitsanwendung relevant ist und garantiert mit den Hauptschaltern schaltet.

Mich irretiert nun nurnoch folgender Satz aus dem Dokument:


"Gleichzeitig schreibt die EN 60947-4-1 vor, dass man sich nicht auf die Spiegelkontakteals einzige Sicherheitseinrichtung verlassen soll."


Heißt das für mich, dass ich doch einen Hilfschütz mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten dazuinstallieren muss? 
Wäre ja irgendwie komisch, da es der Aussage zuvor wiedersprechen würde:
"Beide Kontakteigenschaften, sowohl das zwangsgeführte Kontaktelementim Hilfsschütz als auch der Spiegelkontakt im Leistungsschütz sind​absolut gleichwertig." """""


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Dezember 2012)

In dem Dokument auf das Tommi verwiesen hat, ist der Begriff "zwangsgeführt" recht gut erklärt. In diesem Sinne sind die Hilfskontakte des Schützes zwangsgeführt. Auch bei dem von Dir aufgeführten 3RT2015.
"Interessant" wird die Betrachtung, wenn noch mehr Hilfskontakte genutzt werden sollen. Wir nutzen dafür immer Schütze mit unlösbarem Hilfsschalterblock, um der Eigenschaft "zwangsgeführt" Rechnung zu tragen.


----------



## Assbuild (12 Dezember 2012)

Ok, verstehe. Allerdings bleibt der oben genannte Wiederspruch bestehen. Ich kann in meiner Schaltung eh nur einen Rückführkanal überwachen. 

Desweiteren stellt sich mir die Frage was für ein Unterschied zwischen den folgenden Schützen besteht:

3RT2015-1BB42 
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/3RT2015-1BB42

3RT1015-1BB42 

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/3RT1015-1BB42

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die von der Funktion Praktisch identisch sind und der Unterschied nur zu tragen kommt, sobald es um die Zusatzmodule geht?


----------



## Tommi (12 Dezember 2012)

Assbuild schrieb:


> Heißt das für mich, dass ich doch einen Hilfschütz mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten dazuinstallieren muss?
> Wäre ja irgendwie komisch, da es der Aussage zuvor wiedersprechen würde:



Hm, mir ist nicht so ganz klar, was Du machen willst.
Wenn Du einen Rückführkreis verwendest, musst Du doch
sowieso für PL d+e zwei Leistungsschütze verwenden.

Welchen PLr hast Du denn überhaupt?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Dezember 2012)

Assbuild schrieb:


> ..Desweiteren stellt sich mir die Frage was für ein Unterschied zwischen den folgenden Schützen besteht:
> 
> 3RT2015-1BB42
> 3RT1015-1BB42
> ...



Es sind zwei verschieden Baureihen. Wahrscheinlich ist die hellgraue Farbe bei Siemens im Laufe der Zeit aus gegangen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es sind zwei verschieden Baureihen. Wahrscheinlich ist die hellgraue Farbe bei Siemens im Laufe der Zeit aus gegangen.



Dann muss die schwarze Farbe aber etwas mehr auftragen (vergleiche Gewicht)


----------



## Assbuild (13 Dezember 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hm, mir ist nicht so ganz klar, was Du machen willst.
> Wenn Du einen Rückführkreis verwendest, musst Du doch
> sowieso für PL d+e zwei Leistungsschütze verwenden.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe einen PLr von d. Konkret sieht die Schutzvorrichtung so aus: Lichtschranke -->  Überwachungseinheit --> Schütz --> Überwachungseinheit (Rückführung)

Die Überwachungseinheit ist ein TNT 35 http://www.leuze.com/media/web/test/las_technischedoku_archiv/UM_TNT35_de_607091.pdf

Laut meiner Sistema Berechnungen genügt ein System der Kat. 2. Das verstehe ich so, dass der Testkanal durchaus gebraucht wird, eine redundante Ausführung der Bauteile aber nicht erforderlich ist. 

Bitte klärt mich auf, wenn ich das falsch interpretiere.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2012)

PL d ist mit einem Schütz nicht zu erreichen. Ein einfacher Fehler darf nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheistfunktion führen. Das Versagen des einzigen Schützes zum Abschalten wäre in diesem Sinne aber ein einfacher Fehler. Demnach brauchst Du 2 Schütze.

Nachtrag: "Theoretisch" könnte man einen PL d mit einer Architektur der Steuerungskategorie 2 realisieren, wenn man einen entsprechend hohen MTTFd erreicht. Das ist aber nicht anzuraten und auch kaum erreichbar. Also Steuerungskategorie 3 und damit 2-kanalig.


----------



## Assbuild (13 Dezember 2012)

Ich selbst bin noch relativ neu auf dem Gebiet und habe meine Konstruktion einfach nach den Aussagen von Sistema ausgelegt. Ich will die Schutzfunktion natürlich nicht unnötig überdemensionieren. Die Gefahrbringende Situation tritt auch nur sehr selten ein, was zur Folge hat, dass die Sicherheitsfunktion nur sehr selten aktiv wird. Dadurch ergeben sich auch die extrem hohen MTTFd Werte von denen sie geschrieben haben.

Denn wenn ich bei der Berechnung über den B10d Wert und die jährlichen Schaltvorgänge gehe kommt ein Wert von 50000 Jahren raus. (SISTEMA berechnet intern ja eh maximal mit 100 Jahren)

Ich hoffe, dass ich für diesen Fall dann guten Gewissens ohne Redundanzen auskomme. Zumal eine regelmäßige Funktionsprüfung in Kat 2 ja bereits vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2012)

Der MTTFd-Wert beschreibt die Güte eines sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteils. Demnach kommt es nicht auf die Häufigkeit der Sicherheitsanforderung an. Falls es rein rechnserisch funktioniert, kommt am Ende der Validierung oft heraus, dass ein Bauteil noch vor Ablauf der voraussichtlichen Nutzungsdauer der Maschine ausgetauscht werden muss, um die Sicherheit der Maschine zu gewährleisten. Das kann man dann noch hübsch in die Betriebsanleitung schreiben...
Ich finde das nicht akzeptabel.

Wie sehen das denn die anderen Fachleute so?

Die Funktionsprüfung garantiert doch nur, dass ein einfacher Fehler aufgedeckt wird. Der Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion wird nicht ausgeschlossen. Mit dem hohem MTTFd und den mittleren Diagnosedeckungsgrad sagst Du eben nur aus, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering ist. Bei einer Maschine mit einem PL d würde ich es als Nutzer der Anlage begrüßen, dass im Anforderungsfall alles sicher abschaltet und nicht von Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen abhängt.


----------



## Assbuild (13 Dezember 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Der MTTFd-Wert beschreibt die Güte eines sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteils. Demnach kommt es nicht auf die Häufigkeit der Sicherheitsanforderung an. Wie sehen das denn die anderen Fachleute so?



Ich habe mich da nicht ganz unmissverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit der Tatsache, dass die Sicherheitsfunktion selten gebraucht wird, wollte ich ausdrücken, dass die verschleißbehafteten Bauteile sehr selten schalten. Desweiteren habe ich ja keine Möglichkeit den MTTFd zu bekommen, ausser ihn über den B10d Wert zu berechnen. 
Für die Schaltspiele, nop, habe ich ein Wert von 200 /a angenommen. Wahrscheinlich ist er in der Praxis sogar < 30. Desshalb bekomme ich diesen hohen MTTFd Wert.

Natürlich haben sie Recht, dass eine redundante Schutzfunktion die Ausfallsicherheit erheblich besser beeinflusst als ein hoher MTTFd Wert der Bauteile. Dann müsste ich aber konsequent alle Bauteile redundant ausführen, was in diesem Fall einen unverhältnissmäßigen Mehraufwand bedeuten würde, in anbetracht der Tatsache, dass mein PL laut SISTEMA mit der aktuellen Konfiguration bereits ausreichend ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2012)

Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass es nicht direkt ins Auge springt, dass der Mehraufwand für die 2-kanalige Variante gemäß Steuerungskategorie 3 seine Berechtigung haben könnte, wenn Sistema was anderes ausspuckt. Zu bedenken ist aber auch noch, dass die Sicherheitsfunktion in dieser Konstellation 100x so oft getestet werden muss, wie die voraussichtliche Häufigkeit der Sicherheitsanforderung sein wird. Wie will man das gewährleisten?
OK. Auf dem Papier ist die Maschine ggf. laut den Berechnungen sicher. Wenn Dir das genügt, dann bau die Maschine so. Für mich ist das wie schon gesagt eine Philosophiefrage gemischt mit der Erfahrung von 10 Jahren Instandhaltung. Da sieht man hin und wieder ein "ausgefallenes" Bauteil.

Hier noch ein interessanter Beitrag dazu: http://www.schmersal.com/kasbase/bilddata/broschue/k-info/b_prepp1.pdf


----------



## Assbuild (13 Dezember 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Zu bedenken ist aber auch noch, dass die Sicherheitsfunktion in dieser Konstellation 100x so oft getestet werden muss, wie die voraussichtliche Häufigkeit der Sicherheitsanforderung sein wird.



Gutes Argument! An diesem Punkt herrscht bei mir eh noch eine gewisse Unsicherheit. In Sistema heißt es Wortwörtlich: 

"Die Anforderungsrate der Sicherheitsfunktion ist kleiner oder gleich einem Hundertstel der Testrate"

Mir ist nicht klar, was genau damit gemeint ist. Bis jetzt habe ich das so interpretiert, dass 100 mal öffter die Funktion getestet werden muss, als sie wahrscheinlich ausfällt. (Kehrwert vom PFH) Das hat irgendwie für mich Sinn ergeben, da es das Restrisikos eines unerkannten Ausfalls auf ein Minimum reduziert (statistisches betrachtet). Sprich die Schutzfunktion würde statistisch einmal in 100 Jahren ausfallen ergo, sie wird jedes Jahr getestet.

Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich mit der Interpretation wohl falsch liege, da Ihre Aussage wohl doch stimmiger scheint. 

Was heißt das für die Praxis? 

Konkret sieht die ANlage in etwa so aus:

Ein Servo steuert eine Kameraposition an, abhänig von dem Gesammtprozess. Der gefahrenbereich besteht also aus der Kamera und der drehenden Winde, mit der die Position angefahren wird.IdR sind im Betrieb der Anlage keinerlei Personen anwesend. Zu Wartungszwecken, oder für den Fall, dass jemand Unbefugtes doch in die Gefahrenzohne kommt, ist diese durch eine Lichtschranke vor Eingriffen abgesichert. Die ist wie beschrieben mit der Überwachungseinheit TNT35 verbunden, der die Servospannung über ein Schütz mit Spiegelkontakten abschaltet. Das Schütz wird vom TNT35 im Rückfuhrkanal überwacht. Wiederanlauf des Servos ist nur nach externer Quittierung am TNT35 möglich.

Die redundanz der Schütze lässt sich ja relativ Problemlos gestalten. Damit das ganze System aber Kat 3 entspricht müsste ich dann doch auch das TNT35 sowie die Lichtschranke in doppelter Ausführung installieren? 

Wird das wirklich so gemacht? 
So aus dem Gefühl heraus würde ich behaupten, dass Anlagen mit ähnlichem Gefährdungspotential nicht alle über doppelte Lichtschranken oder redundante Endschalter und Steuerungseinheiten verfügen. 


PS: Vielen Dank für den Link, und auch generell für die kritischen Anregungen. Als Neuling auf diesem Gebiet weiß ich das sehr zu Schätzen!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2012)

Bei den Lichtschranken gibt es Typ2 und Typ4 Geräte. Typ2 entsprechen der Steuerungskategorie 2, Typ 4 eben der Kategorie 4. Typ2-Geräte haben nur ein Schaltsignal. Äußerlich sind sie baugleich und es genügt auch eine Lichtschranke.

Die Ausfallsicherheit wird bei dem TNT35 durch die doppelte Ausführung der (Abschalt-)Schaltkontakte erreicht. Beim Lichtgitter sind es die beiden OSSD-Kanäle, die auf das TNT35 gehen.

Bei den Sicherheitsendschaltern scheiden sich die Geister etwas. Normenkonform wäre die Ausführung mit nur einem Schalter und 2-kanaliger Ausführung, also mit 2 Öffnern und der zugehörigen Querschluss- bzw. Erdschlussüberwachung. Zum Teil werden aber auch Stimmen laut, dass es eine "mechanische Redundanz" geben muss. Also 2 Endschalter. Mein Kompromiss ist der Einsatz von berührungslos wirkenden Endschaltern, weil dort ein Fehlerausschluss bezüglich des Ausfalls der Mechanik gemacht werden kann. Es muss ja keine Zunge irgendwo eintauchen. Also verwende ich nur 1 Schalter mit 2-kanaliger Auswertung der Schaltglieder.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2012)

Hinweis: Servoumrichter haben oft einen Eingang für STO (sicherer Halt). Dann muss man wiederum nicht 2-kanalig auf der Netzseite schalten, weil hier Fehlerausschlüsse gemacht werden dürfen. Ggf. ist das eine Option.


----------



## Assbuild (13 Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. War mir nicht bewusst, dass ein einzelnes Bauteil (Lichtschranke) bereits redundant gebaut sein kann, aber wie von Ihnen beschrieben konnte ich genau diese Angaben im Produktdatenblatt wiederfinden.

Die Servosteuerung verfügt sogar über mehrere Sicherheitsfunktionen. Da es sich um ein älteres Modell handelt sind leider keine Angaben zu den erforderlichen Werten vorhanden. Auf Rücksprache mit der Firma wurde mir geraten in ein neueres Modell zu Investieren, die diese dann über Abschaltvorrichtungen mit Angeben über MTTFd usw. verfügen. Solange ich die Schutzvorrichtung aber auch mit zwei Schützen realisieren kann, ist das wohlk die wesendlich günstigere Lösung. Die Abschaltung über die Servosteuerung wird natürlich weiterhin bestehen bleiben, nur kann ich sie auf Grund der fehlenden Angaben leider nicht für meine Sicherheitsbeurteilung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2012)

Klingt so als wäre das Konzept jetzt stimmig.


----------



## Assbuild (14 Dezember 2012)

Ich denke auch.
 Vielen Dank für die freundliche Unterstützung!


----------

